# James Beard Award Winners on sale



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just saw an e-mail from Jessica's Biscuit that the James Beard Award-winning cookbooks are on special sale through Friday, May 17th. Most are reduced 40%, instead of their usual 30% (one is reduced 50%).


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

If only that was in Canadian dollars.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

If it were in Canadian $$, they would have to pay us !


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hey don't make fun of our economy. I assure you it is not funny.


----------

